# convict fry



## ragnahr (Sep 25, 2008)

my friend has just bred convicts and i have them in my breeding net and ill be bringing them up until they are big enough to go into his tank, a few questions. are they ok on flakes? if not any recomendations? are they ok with being away from mam and dad straight away? how long until they would be ok in my tank? ive never dealt with cichlids before and have no idea. thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Convicts eat finely crushed flake pretty early. If you take them from the parents, you have to feed them several times a day and keep the water clean. You can also give them frozen baby brine shrimp.


----------



## sarahbellum (Feb 28, 2008)

When they get big enough won't they try to eat the guppies in the tank?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Look at mouth size. Adult convicts are big enough to eat guppy fry. Convicts keep growing and males esp, can get big enough to eat adult guppy males. In a small tank, though, a bigger danger is that the parents will attack the guppies to protect their fry. Adult guppies will eat the littlest baby convicts.


----------



## ragnahr (Sep 25, 2008)

im just looking after them until they are big enough to put in his tank. hes got alot of big fish in his tank. mines not that large really. all my guppies are fully grown and i wont be keeping any of the convicts , i shouldnt have them for too long. just big enough to escape his eels


----------



## Cichlid1000 (Nov 3, 2008)

I just gave my friend some convict fry to look after and he has guppys and the guppys didnt even look twice at them (the convict are about 0.5cm - 1cm). Although when they get bigger they will probably take over his tank.


----------

